# 2D Objekt fragmentieren



## Doltsche (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wie lässt sich ein 2D Objekt einigermassen realitätsgetreu fragmentieren?
Mit fragmentieren meine Ich folgendes: Trifft beispielsweise eine Kugel mit der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit auf eine Glasscheibe wird diese ausgehend vom Einschlagspunkt der Kugel fragmentiert bzw. in unregelmässige Splitter zerteilt.

Wie lässt sich soetwas programmiertechnisch umsetzen?

Ein erster Gedanke zum generieren von unregelmässigen Stücken wäre das simulieren von Spannungen im Objekt wie es auch bei Glas der Fall ist. Dazu würde man ein entsprechenden Layer darüber legen, der durch eine Randomfunktion generierter Spannungsfelder beschreibt.

Freundliche Grüsse

Samuel


----------



## Matthias K. (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Samuel,
ich würde mir einen kleinen Algorithmus bauen, der je nach Geschwindigkeit der Kugel,
bestimmte Start-Winkel festlegt.
Darauf müsste man nur noch eine Klasse programmieren, die es ermöglicht,
mit Winkeln zu zeichnen.
Nun kann man von den durch den Algorithmus generierten Winkel, 
einen Zufalls-Weg aus Zufalls-Winkeln bauen.
Falls diese nun immer unterschiedlichen und geschwindigkeitsabhängigen Splitter
sich auch noch bewegen sollen, müsste man die Zufalls-Winkel speichern.
Dafür würde ich eine Objekt-in-Objekt-Methode nutzen oder vielleicht einfach ein Array.

------> Ich würde dies mit der Graphics-Bibliothek (Canvas etc.) machen.
          Falls es Probleme mit den Winkeln gibt, ich hab eine Klasse programmiert, die nach
          Winkeln zeichnen kann.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Doltsche (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Matthias

Danke für deine Antwort .
Allerdings ist dieser Ansatz etwas zu einfach.

Es müsste wohl in Richtung FEM (Finite Element Method) gehen, nur hald etwas einfacher. So, dass es sich auch nachvollziehen lässt ohne, dass man gleich Mathematik studiert hat.

Freundliche Grüsse

Samuel


----------



## Matthias K. (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Samuel,
in diesem Gebiet kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
Poste mir mal die Lösung, wenn du eine gefunden hast.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------

